# Can't be out done by LK!!!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

...got a nice little package from HQ today...20 (unreleased size) super belicoso (7x56) LX2's!!! 


try not to drool on your key board! going to smoke one now!

Bigfoot 9.5


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Those are mighty tasty looking....enjoy....


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

YOU SUCK!

and I mean that in the nicest of ways... ;~)


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

unreleased size!!!! none of them have been released!!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Thats just mean....lol.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Cmon man that just isn"t fair!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

You lucky bastage!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

damn it !! send me some !!!


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

those look nice seen some at the CAO event in nashville, got to meet John Huber. he was a nice guy.


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

They look just like the ones I got today too. :biggrin:

Love it when Fed Ex stops by the house.  :biggrin:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

You should be ashamed:wazzapp: That's like digging for gold in Fort Knox. You're gonna hit paydirt. Nice job.:biggrin:


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm drooling over whats in the humi..


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

I tried and I failed :dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

You Love to throw it in our face ......tease...show off.....


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

You are horrible... Just kidding, but I know you dont care. Great looking smokes Sir.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

man hit me with one of those lx2!!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Man those look nice!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for showing us what we can't have......


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Show-off!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats just wrong,But thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

mrgatorman said:


> Thats just mean....lol.


Yeah.....


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

That's just not right man. I'm not looking at your pics anymore. :lol:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Your feet are growing with pickups like that


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ya sounds like we all agree... you're a bastard!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

They look beautiful....


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like that size will pack a lot of power! But I'm not jealous! Hey 9.5 when is the last time you got to leave the house and go do anything? LOL sorry man I just couldn't help it!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Looks like that size will pack a lot of power! But I'm not jealous! Hey 9.5 when is the last time you got to leave the house and go do anything? LOL sorry man I just couldn't help it!


Ouch! Frank, you cut so deep!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

DAMN BF. Then you gotta throw an avatar out like that? Salt in the wounds, salt in the wounds. Actually, looks like it smokes great. It's a tough job but somebody has to do it.:lol:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Holy Crap!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

This just tars me up---Sweet looking smoke's Brain, but then you are 9.5 aka BigFoot


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

TOJE said:


> They look just like the ones I got today too. :biggrin:
> 
> Love it when Fed Ex stops by the house.  :biggrin:


ssssoooo wrong. :mumbles:


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Been waiting to get ahold of some of those... 
Nice...


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That is insane!!!!! When will you be in San Angelo again? Or I could drive to you.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:dribble: Some great looking sticks!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

damn they look good!


----------

